# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  По заменам ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО!

## Татул

Выйду на замены ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО!тел.8 926 007 06 49 или 8 915 189 44 34 Татул.  Пою шансон(Шуфутинский,Королёв,Михайлов и.т.д,попсу всякую )),восток (на армянском,русском),фирмы (немного).Вообщем ребятЫ не первый раз ЗАМУЖЕМ. Звоните! :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:kuku

----------

